# Combat made art



## gekho (Feb 7, 2012)

Some drawings of the Spanish Civil War.


----------



## gekho (Feb 7, 2012)

More drawings


----------



## gekho (Feb 7, 2012)

More Drawings


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 7, 2012)

Some good art work. On post #2, first pic, what is that plane? I don't recall seeing it before.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 7, 2012)

With one exception, that was good. I love the box art!


----------



## gekho (Feb 7, 2012)

Thorlifter said:


> Some good art work. On post #2, first pic, what is that plane? I don't recall seeing it before.



It´s a Focke Wulf Fw-42 Ente. You can find more information here; Focke-Wulf Fw 42 Luft '46 Entry Focke-Wulf FW-42 Ente


----------



## Njaco (Feb 7, 2012)

The He-112 (pic #8, post #2) is from 1943 (WWII) and not the Spanish Civil War.

Excellent set of pics! Love art-work like this.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Gekho!


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 7, 2012)

Njaco said:


> The He-112 (pic #8, post #2) is from 1943 (WWII) and not the Spanish Civil War.
> 
> Excellent set of pics! Love art-work like this.



that one got me too .... a p38 was in the SCW??


----------



## Njaco (Feb 7, 2012)

bobbysocks said:


> that one got me too .... a p38 was in the SCW??



March 3, 1943 - Teniete Miquel Entrena Klett damaged a P-38F of the 14th FG forcing it down on the shore of the Mulluya River.


----------



## gekho (Feb 8, 2012)

I have already posted this information in my thread "Spanish Air Force during WWII", but there you are; 

The civil war ended on April 1st, leaving Spain with one of the most powerful and modern air forces in the world. 2a Ecsuadra returned to LÃ©on where they had started off, but on the 13th of July they were moved to Sania Ramel in Spanish Morocco. Here they were renamed 1a Escuadra and joined a newly formed 2a Escuadra flying the new Fiat G.50s (still no match for the 112s). Together they formed Grupo 27. When Allied forces landed in North Africa, the Spanish forces in Morocco found themselves once again on alert. Due to the navigational difficulties of the day, they found themselves repeatedly intercepting straying aircraft from both Allied and German forces. For instance, on the 8th of November they intercepted C-47s dropping paratroops on Morocco. On other occasions they intercepted Spitfire Vs from Gibraltar, and Dewoitine D.520s operated by the Vichy French out of Algeria. None of these incidents resulted in losses.

On March 3rd 1943 a formation of Allied planes was seen straying into Spanish airspace yet again, and Grupo 27's alert plane was scrambled with Teniente Miguel Entrena Klett at the controls. After climbing to 3500 m, he spotted the target aircraft and identified them as eleven Lockheed P-38s. He then positioned for an attack out of the sun (which was to the rear of the formation) and made a diving pass on the trail-end aircraft. Several hits were made with the 20 mm rounds (his MGs were later discovered to be unloaded), and the plane started trailing smoke and was forced down in Algeria.

By 1944 the planes found themselves sitting on the ground more and more due to a lack of fuel and maintenance. By 1945 there were only nine left, and they were rotated out of service for repairs in Spain. They continued to be attrited due to accidents and cannibalization over the next few years, eventually returning to the mainland and being assigned to training units (where they rarely flew). The last airworthy example appears on the books in 1952, along with another that couldn't fly. The next year there were none listed.


----------



## gekho (Feb 8, 2012)

Some drawings of the WWI


----------



## gekho (Feb 8, 2012)

Some drawings of the WWI


----------



## Njaco (Feb 8, 2012)

Excellent paintings!! Love the color on that D.VII!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2012)

More good stuff!


----------



## gekho (Feb 16, 2012)

Some germany aircrafts


----------



## gekho (Feb 16, 2012)

Some more germany aircrafts


----------



## gekho (Feb 16, 2012)

More pictures


----------



## warbird1324 (Mar 18, 2013)

Great drawings, they're a beauty...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 18, 2013)

Incredible story about the 42...... forward conard eh????

I like the look of the Seeadler, a true German design?????

***Best I could make out in looking it up there were possibly two types. one a sailplane, the other as shown, a powered flying boat, 1936.


----------

